
Vim Awesome - tambourine_man
http://vimawesome.com/
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=vim+awesome#!/story/forever/0/vim%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=vim+awesome#!/story/forever/0/vim%20awesome)

------
stevebmark
Be aware that many of the plugins on this list will conflict with many of the
other plugins on this list. YouCompleteMe and NeoComplCache are a good
example. Which one is better, and how do you know? Rhetorical question,
neither are good compared to an actual IDE.

~~~
_RPM
[Serious] Why would you use an IDE if you could use VIM?

~~~
saosebastiao
I use vim, and will probably never give it up...but I'm looking forward to
neovims promise of separating the editor from the UI, solely because I would
love to be able to integrate VIM into some of the better IDEs. VIM gets close
for a handful of use cases, but there are still a ton of things that most IDEs
do where VIM would fall over trying.

------
andyl
I love Vim and use it every day. But IMHO it suffers for a lack of a good
package management system. I don't think VimL is up to the task.

I hope that NeoVim will resolve this. The package management systems for new
languages like Rust and Elixir are wonderful. NeoVim should follow their
example.

~~~
zefei
Can you elaborate? I think all modern package managers
(vundle/neobundle/vimplug) do a pretty good job.

~~~
earldouglas
Ditto Pathogen.

~~~
nvk
Second Pathogen

